
Ask HN: Idea/business checklist? - martin_hnuid
Do you have a favorite checklist for evaluating a product idea or startup idea?
======
ztratar
\- Talk to potential customers \- Ask them for feedback \- Try to get them to
pay \- Repeat

;]

~~~
martin_hnuid
I'm in the process of doing that right now.

I've also started to ping a few investors to have general conversations about
what I want to do. I don't need money for the initial phase of this business.
I can self fund.

That said, I want to make sure I engage with potential investors early on in
order to be ready for when I need that influx of cash to take it past the
inflection point. So right now it's about booking meetings, throwing my ideas
up on the wall and listening to opinions and criticism.

Is this the wrong approach with VC's?

